

Facebook employees reveal 22 awful things about working at Facebook - ytNumbers
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-22-worst-things-about-working-at-facebook-according-to-employees-2015-7

======
ljk
does it bother anyone else that none of the photos are just random stock
photos and not actual from FB offices

